

ASK HN: How many books do you read per month? And what kind? - yc4ever

Would be great to know...thank you for sharing with us.
======
pg
Why don't you change this to ask everyone? That would be more interesting.

~~~
yc4ever
Thank you for changing the title Paul. Please add a comment of yours as well -
it would be awesome!

~~~
johnnybgoode
"yc4ever", someday you are going to look back and feel embarrassed about this.

------
russell
I'm not pg or even pg passing as a commoner, but I read 4 to 6 science fiction
books per month, 1 or 2 technical books more if I'm starting a new gig,
usually not cover to cover, and 0 to 1 general interest science book. Thank
whomever for the general humanities requirement in college. I can converse
with a little knowledge about Homer, Virgil, Dante, and Milton.

~~~
IsaacL
I don't believe you, you're obviously Paul. It's not like anyone else visits
these forums.

------
justinchen
Usually 3-4 books a month. I try to read 2 kinds of books at a time: 1
business-ish book and 1 fiction. I read the business book during the day and
it helps me keep learning and I read the fiction book at night before bed or
any time I want to decompress. Going to the library is a nice daytime
diversion too.

------
rodrigo
2 or 3, mostly history, non fiction and technichal. Back in the day, with no
internet available and more spare time, 10 to 15 books monthly. Also I used to
read mostly fiction. I dont miss reading more paper books, the internet
provides on demand knowledge.

------
dawie
I mostly read business type books (even though I am a hacker/techie). I try to
read about 1 or two a month.

------
allenbrunson
for me it would have to be books per year: maybe two or three. i know it's
kind of a cliche, but the internet killed my need for them.

